# replace power on/off switch



## dangles (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi I have a NEC CTV Model N3480 and the on/off power switch is playing up it works while I hold it in and the Tv works ok but as soon as I let it go it switches off can anybody help as to how difficult it is to replace ? I have no problem getting the circutboard out of the TV
Many Thanks


----------

